# The History of Calvinism Before Calvin



## ISPringle (Apr 10, 2013)

My apologies if this is in the wrong place...

I am curious about the history of "Calvinism" before Calvin. What I mean is, we say that Calvinism is poorly named because in reality Calvin did not create Calvinism, he was merely one vocal and famous man among many movers. My question is, how far back can we trace the theology of Calvinism? Surely a good portion of it can go back to at least Augustine, but can we trace it even further back into the Patristic era? My ideal would be to say that Ignatius believed in this very thing, though from my readings of his letters I'd have to conclude he had more dire matters on his mind. The letter to Diognetus has been put forth as somewhat favoring the same theology as Calvin, and I can see that. How about some other Pastric era writers?


----------



## JML (Apr 10, 2013)

ISPringle said:


> My apologies if this is in the wrong place...
> 
> I am curious about the history of "Calvinism" before Calvin. What I mean is, we say that Calvinism is poorly named because in reality Calvin did not create Calvinism, he was merely one vocal and famous man among many movers. My question is, how far back can we trace the theology of Calvinism? Surely a good portion of it can go back to at least Augustine, but can we trace it even further back into the Patristic era? My ideal would be to say that Ignatius believed in this very thing, though from my readings of his letters I'd have to conclude he had more dire matters on his mind. The letter to Diognetus has been put forth as somewhat favoring the same theology as Calvin, and I can see that. How about some other Pastric era writers?



The Apostles, Prophets, and the Lord Himself taught the doctrines referred to by some as "Calvinism." If they didn't, I wouldn't believe in those doctrines.


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm sure others can chime in with some better resources, but a good starting point is to look at Calvin's quotes of the church father, which of course includes extensive citation of Augustine but others as well. I'm not sure if this is as true in the soteriology sections or not, but many early church fathers were important to Calvin.


----------



## LeeD (Apr 10, 2013)

These two books might help as well:

Foundations of Grace (Long Line of Godly Men) (Long Line of Godly Men Profiles): Steven J. Lawson: 9781567690774: Amazon.com: Books

Pillars of Grace (A Long Line of Godly Men, Volume Two): Steven J. Lawson, Greg Bailey: 9781567692112: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm iffy on making a straight line genealogy. Augustine taught predestination, not sola fide (as Luther conceded). True, even Aquinas taught hard-core predestination. As did Anselm, Gottesdalk, and others. If calvinism = predestination, then you can find said genealogy, but if we factor in sola fide it gets harder.


----------



## CharlieJ (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes Jacob, and also those who taught predestination did not teach election as tied to the perseverance of the saints. That is the distinctive work of certain Reformers, such as Calvin, Bucer, Vermigli, etc.


----------



## SinnerSavedByChrist (Apr 11, 2013)

John Lanier said:


> ISPringle said:
> 
> 
> > My apologies if this is in the wrong place...
> ...


 I never call calvinism "Calvinism" to my friends. I just tell them - "It's what the Lord Jesus has always taught from Genesis 1:1 till the end of Revelations. There is nothing new. I don't quote Augustine to substantiate this doctrine. GOD teaches this!!!


----------



## ISPringle (Apr 21, 2013)

SinnerSavedByChrist said:


> John Lanier said:
> 
> 
> > ISPringle said:
> ...



And I agree with you in sentiment. Here's the thing, though, Rob Bell will say the same thing. Arminius would have said the same thing. Pelagian would have said the same thing. It's required that our views and beliefs and doctrine come directly from Scripture, but if our predecessors in the faith would agree with us, especially those so close to Jesus and the Apostles as Ignatius and other 2nd and 3rd century fathers, then that goes to affirm and validate our belief over and above those who are experimenting with "cutting edge" theology.

And thank you all for the replies, I have added some books to my list.


----------



## A5pointer (Apr 21, 2013)

Don't mean to be curt, but Paul clearly. And I prefer the label "DOG" keeps one from defending Calvin the "murderer" and the accusation of following a man. Two of my favorites from the "Hunt Camp".


----------



## SinnerSavedByChrist (Apr 22, 2013)

ISPringle said:


> SinnerSavedByChrist said:
> 
> 
> > John Lanier said:
> ...


Yes brother - I am also in the same dilemma. I'm often very grieved by how men turn like beasts against the Doctrines of Grace. And these men are brethren who once discipled me, who showed me the friendship and love in the body of Christ when I was a floundering Christian. 

But I guess the difference between the Pope, Aquinas, Rob Bell, Pelagius, Finney, and every other heretic versus let's say people on the Puritanboard, is that we take in the full counsel of God. We do not simply chuck stuff out the window and rip entire pages out of our bible (which is what those who deny 6-24hr day creation, are so good at doing). I guess the Puritans were the perfect example of this, having to *constantly* fight against Papery, false teachers springing out of the religious chaos etc. The Puritans developed exceptional *systematic theology* and _*Biblical theology*_. Pelagius, Rob Bell, the Popes and every other heretic fails in this: their theology is based not on the whole counsel, but on select parts, to which they even twist to the evil inclinations of their human heart. 

I love this about the Puritans (and those of you on this board): that you do not trust in ANYTHING conceived of fleshly minds, but find credence and rule SOLELY in the Word. 
"All Scripture is given by inspiration of God, and is profitable for doctrine, for reproof, for correction, for instruction in righteousness, that the man of God may be complete, thoroughly equipped for every good work." (2 Tim 3:16-16) Amen.


----------

